# Preferred 3x3



## umyeahhi (Sep 26, 2011)

I just want to see what are the most popular cubes out there.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 26, 2011)

umyeahhi said:


> most popular cubes


 
Most speedcubers have Dayan cubes.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 26, 2011)

zhanchi.
the exploding zhanchi.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 26, 2011)

Zhanchi.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 26, 2011)

Some popular cubes nowadays are basically the DaYan cubes (mostly excluding the LingYun VI and the Taiyan). A lot of people like the LunHui, but personally I think it pops too much. The LingYun VII is supposed to be a pretty good cube, too. If you ever get a DaYan cube, the 48 point edge mod is highly recommended, because it will make the cube a lot smoother and overall better (in my opinion). However, the FII is still a great cube, and some people still use Alpha V's as well. If you like the Alpha V, the FIII is surprisingly crispy, but I can't say I like that either. 

And just for next time, could you try doing some research before making a new thread? There are multiple threads a week about "which 3x3 is the best," and if you just briefly used the search engine for this site, you could probably find some pretty recent ones.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 26, 2011)

From what is on the poll other then "other", zhanchi is the best IMO.


----------



## Kranox (Sep 26, 2011)

While my Zhanchi maybe my 'best' cube. I still prefer my YJ-II Cube.


----------



## cs071020 (Sep 26, 2011)

I haven't played other cubes except guhong,so I just choose one cube which I am playing.

I am shocked that no one choose Lingyun,it was most popular cube before Zhanchi appeared


----------



## mycube (Sep 26, 2011)

if i could i would choose zhanchi and guhong. they´re the best


----------



## umyeahhi (Sep 27, 2011)

By the way, if your cube is in the "other" category, please say what it is. Thanks!


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 28, 2011)

cs071020 said:


> I haven't played other cubes except guhong,so I just choose one cube which I am playing.
> 
> I am shocked that no one choose Lingyun,it was most popular cube before Zhanchi appeared


 
One: I'm not quite sure one "Plays" a cube. Two: The GuHong was wayyy more popular that the LingYun.


----------



## cuber576 (Sep 30, 2011)

Anybody who owns both Zhanchi and Guhong? Which is better ?


----------



## stoic (Sep 30, 2011)

cuber576 said:


> Anybody who owns both Zhanchi and Guhong? Which is better ?


 
Zhanchi IMHO


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 30, 2011)

ZangChi, but I haven't assembled my Lingyun V2 yet


----------



## zster007 (Oct 1, 2011)

I like my FII better than my Guhong!


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 1, 2011)

Type C.
But I'm faster with my zhanchi by like 0.3 seconds...


----------



## CRO (Oct 1, 2011)

Zhanchi.


----------



## Eleredo (Oct 6, 2011)

1. GuHong
2. FII

I'll be buying a Zhanchi later on.


----------



## Piebomb (Oct 13, 2011)

I use a hybrid lunhui with guhong corners


----------



## timeless (Oct 13, 2011)

anyone know of a3x3 cube that feel likes a ss 4x4?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 13, 2011)

timeless said:


> anyone know of a3x3 cube that feel likes a ss 4x4?


 
type D maybe?


----------



## umyeahhi (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, so many people with a zhanchi.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 15, 2011)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> type D maybe?


 
Naww, Type D's are smooth.


----------



## Awesomeroks (Mar 9, 2013)

Zhanchi


----------



## ottozing (Mar 9, 2013)

Fangcun because I'm a rebel.


----------



## Username (Mar 9, 2013)

55mm Zhanchi is my favourite.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 9, 2013)

Used to be 55m Zhanchi. Now its 57 zhanchi with bright z stickers.


----------

